

How (US) Presidents Have Treated Israel - talfa
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/26/opinion/how-presidents-have-treated-israel.html?ref=opinion
Is treatment of Israel always one of the issues in the US Presidential elections or is it something new? I have never seen such special treatment given to another country during election campaigns? Or this nook of NYT just an outlier? What am I missing?(Obviously I am not from the US)
======
cup
I think you may have linked to the comments unintentionally.

